# Certified Copies for Australia Visa



## dev9907 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all, I need to get copies of my passport and education records for an Australian Visa. How do I obtain certified copies of those documents? 

For my education records, I thought I could just get an official transcript from my college with their university stamp on it. 

I was more confused for the copy of the passport copy. In California, notaries can not actually certify copies alone. I think I have to sign something saying the copy is true, and then the notary certifies my signature. Is that correct? Or is there another way to obtain a certified copy of my passport? 

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you!

Devra


----------



## traceymac (Jul 19, 2009)

hey there, what i did in scotland was photocopy all my documents, then took them along with the originals to a solicitor, who then signs and stamps the copies stating that they are true copies of the original document. hope that helps. oh and it cost me £40 for the pleasure


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

dev9907 said:


> Hi all, I need to get copies of my passport and education records for an Australian Visa. How do I obtain certified copies of those documents?
> 
> For my education records, I thought I could just get an official transcript from my college with their university stamp on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Devra,

I just had certified copies made the other day here in San Francisco. Basically you fill out this sheet, describing the document, and sign it. The notary then signs it and gives you the sheet along with the copy.


----------



## dev9907 (Oct 14, 2009)

matjones said:


> Hi Devra,
> 
> I just had certified copies made the other day here in San Francisco. Basically you fill out this sheet, describing the document, and sign it. The notary then signs it and gives you the sheet along with the copy.


Great thank you both for your responses. That is what I thought so thank you for confirming!


----------

